#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Новый верховный глава школы Ньингма

## Дэчен Намджрол

Избран новый верховный глава школы Ньингма. Им стал Кьябдже Трулщик Ринпоче. Источник: http://www.khenchenrinpoche.org/

Поздравляю с этим знаменательным событием всех последователей как тибетского буддизма в целом так и ньингмапа в частности!

----------

filoleg (08.03.2010), Zosia (11.11.2012), Александр Владленович Белоусов (08.03.2010), Вова Л. (07.03.2010), Джигме (10.09.2011), Дифо (07.03.2010), Нандзед Дордже (07.04.2010), Ниэллон (22.03.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (06.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (23.03.2010), Турецкий (10.02.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

2 сентября тело оставил глава школы Ньингма, Кьябдже Трулшик Ринпоче.

The Sangha of Mindrolling Mourns the Passing of Kyabje Trulshik Rinpoche

----------

Дондог (08.09.2011)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

ya dumayu liderov vybirayut v politike/ no ne v buddizme/ esli eto G/R/ to i vybirat' ne nuzhno/

----------


## Дифо

После ухода в паринирвану Кьябдже Трульщика Ринпоче представители шести линий преемственности школы Ньингма обратились с просьбой возглавить школу к Кьябдже Додрубчену Ринпоче, но тот отклонил ее, сославшись на ряд причин.

Вслед за этим с подобной просьбой обратились к Кьябдже Таклунгу Цетрулу Ринпоче.

http://savetibet.ru/2012/03/27/nyingma.html

----------

Aion (27.03.2012), Keiko (27.03.2012), Pema Sonam (27.03.2012), Артем Тараненко (28.03.2012), Вова Л. (27.03.2012), Дордже (27.03.2012), Дэчен Намджрол (27.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.03.2012), Оскольд (27.03.2012), Сергей Хос (27.03.2012)

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> После ухода в паринирвану


это как?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> это как?


Это вежливая форма слова «умереть», которая применяется, когда идёт речь о буддийских учителях.

----------

Wyrd (29.03.2012), Андрей Урбанович (29.03.2012)

----------

